# [Raid5] Ajouter un disque (Résolu)

## manu.acl

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'une carte mère avec contrôleur raid Nvidia. J'ai installé trois disques dur de 500Go en Raid5 avec succès sous Linux.

Mais aujourd'hui, je souhaiterais ajouter un quatrième disque à ma grappe. Le fait est que je ne trouve nulle part d'informations sur le fonctionnement du dit contrôleur dans une telle situation, et que je ne vois aucune option permettant de le faire sur l'interface prévue pour la gestion des Raid...

J'en appelle donc aux possesseurs de Raid5 matériel avec contrôleur Nvidia, pour m'indiquer comment procéder.

Puis-je défaire la grappe existante et en recréer une avec les quatre disques ? Les données seront-elles redistribuées dynamiquement ?

Oui, ça n'a aucun rapport avec Gentoo ou même avec Linux, mais le forum étant empli de gens compétents, je tente ma chance.  :Razz: Last edited by manu.acl on Sun Apr 27, 2008 10:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais aujourd'hui, je souhaiterais ajouter un quatrième disque à ma grappe. Le fait est que je ne trouve nulle part d'informations sur le fonctionnement du dit contrôleur dans une telle situation, et que je ne vois aucune option permettant de le faire sur l'interface prévue pour la gestion des Raid...
> 
> 

 

Aïe aïe aïe, pourquoi avoir installer en pseudo raid materiel là où une install en raid software t'aurais évité toutes sortes de désagréments? (genre celui ci, ou pire: ta cm crame tu perds tout)

J'espère que quelqu'un saura t'aider, mais si tu as moyen passe en raid software: aucune pertes de perfs par rapport à ce fake-raid (qui travaille en fait à 80% - voir souvent plus - sur le driver...), et ajouter retirer un disque se fait très facilement, tu pourrais changer de CM que ça n'aurait pas d'impact sur ta conf RAID etc...

----------

## manu.acl

En fait avant de changer le matériel au complet, cet ordi était sous Gentoo (vieille de 4 ans) avec un raid logiciel...

Pour passer au SATA, et augmenter la capacité de stockage, j'ai finalement tout changé, boitier / alim compris.

La carte-mère offrant la possibilité de faire du raid matériel, je ne me suis pas posé de questions sur la qualité de celui-ci...

Dans ce cas, je vais revenir au bon vieux raid logiciel.

Je pense copier les données sur mon 4ème disque, créer mon raid avec les 3 disques actuels, recopier les données sur le raid et pour finir intégrer le dernier disque au Raid ainsi créé.

Est-il possible de copier les données sur le disque 4, effacer les disques 1, 2 et 3, et créer le raid ainsi avec les 4 disques, et que les données soient redistribuées automatiquement ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> En fait avant de changer le matériel au complet, cet ordi était sous Gentoo (vieille de 4 ans) avec un raid logiciel...
> 
> Pour passer au SATA, et augmenter la capacité de stockage, j'ai finalement tout changé, boitier / alim compris.
> 
> La carte-mère offrant la possibilité de faire du raid matériel, je ne me suis pas posé de questions sur la qualité de celui-ci...
> ...

 

 Nanana je te répond avant que le père ne t'enflamme :

nvidia = raid logiciel ^^

 Donc de toutes façons cela n'apporte rien  sauf peut être pour les windowsiens .. et encore ...

----------

## manu.acl

Oui donc ça n'apporte rien à part une rigidité flagrante une fois le raid installé...

----------

## gbetous

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> Oui donc ça n'apporte rien à part une rigidité flagrante une fois le raid installé...

 

Exactement. Tu pêtes tout ça, tu te fais ton RAID Linux aux petits oignons et t'y gagneras sur tous les plans   :Wink: 

----------

## manu.acl

Voilà qui est fait.

Raid5 sur 4x500Go opérationnel.

Pour les ennemis de google/man qui passeront par ce fofo, la commande pour ajouter un disque au raid est

```
# mdadm --manage --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdd1
```

----------

